# selling melt and pour



## spiritlol (Feb 22, 2011)

I would love to sell melt and pour with my goats milk in it.  Am I getting baffled by all the information out there. I am not sure if it is legal to lable as soap, I know it is a melt and pour soap but i have no desire to make a fortune goat food and farm stuff would make me happy. I sell the goats as true profit. I have a fed tax id number and getting my dba for the farm but am i going about this wrong... any guidence would be apprieciated.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 22, 2011)

Your ingredients and your labeling will determine if your melt & pour is a soap, cosmetic or a drug. You can read the guidlines here: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... php?t=4212


----------



## Catmehndi (Feb 22, 2011)

Depending on your location, certain details might be different but in a nutshell, the FDA and Health Canada have more or less the same guidelines.
Ingredients need to be labeled so that users can determine what's in the product and whether they're likely to get an allergic reaction (amongst other things)


----------

